# yemeni resipe



## frfozo (Sep 25, 2007)

Zhoug

1 cup of fresh Coriander, including stems
1 cup of fresh parsely, including stems
7 (use more or less depending on your spice tolerance) Jalapenos, stem ends removed
3 serranos, stemmed
8 garlic cloves
3/4 teaspoon caraway seeds
2 teaspoons freshly ground cumin
2 teaspons freshly ground coriander
Seeds from 5 cardamom pods
1/2 teaspoon salt (add more if needed)
1/2 teaspoon fresh ground pepper (add more if needed)
About 3 tablespoons of olive oil (add more if needed)

Finely grind the cardamom pods and caraway seeds in a mortar and pestle or spice grinder, then sift to remove the husks.

Grind all in a food processor to a paste - cover and store in the refrigerator


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you for posting your recipes, Frozo. In what dishes would one use this condiment?


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

this is quite similar to zatar we have in Kuwait minus Olive oil. Olive oil is served on the side. You simply get a piece of arabic bread, roll it up, dip in olive oil then in the dry mixed spices (zatar) so it sticks to the bread and enjoy!


----------



## ccfly (Sep 20, 2007)

hi what are serranos?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Serranos are a medium hot chili, CCFly, measuring from 10,000 to 20,000 SHUs. 

For perspective, Jalapenos run upwards from 2,500 to 10,000 SHUs, mostly on the lower end of that range.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Bombay Ben, I thought Zataar was based around sumac and wild thyme???


----------



## ccfly (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks, im learning allready. I actually thought I knew abit about chilli's till i got on here!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

yes sumac and wild thyme and a few other things but above recipe is not exactly like zatar - I was just drawing a comparison! apologies for misleading! I can be pretty vague at times!


----------



## frfozo (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks all,

The tastes of zhoug you mention in the green masala 

Zhoug is not like zaatar

Zaatar is 1 part Thyme, 1 part sesame and a 1/4 part Sumac( Majorana Syriaca or Syrian marjoram ) and salt to 
taste.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I stand corrected! and thanks for that - so to reiterate what Mezzaluna asked before - how would we treat Zhoug?


----------



## frfozo (Sep 25, 2007)

Zhug Use as a bread dip ,baked botatos dip,for salad dressing basesand you can add it to anything you can think of.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

That sounds amazing. I think I would throw in some extra serranos......

These would make a fabulous roasted potato dish.


----------

